# Raid 0 error - need help



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi!

I was playing eve online when i got a blue screen saying something about iastor.sys.. 
when my pc rebooted it did boot into windows anymore.. 
i unpluged all 2 hdds and pluged them in again.. 
after that i could boot into windows again but now my raid manager says this:







How can i make the error message go away?

Lauri


----------



## Bundy (Aug 9, 2008)

try going into the RAID menu and repairing the array. Also check plugs etc.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 9, 2008)

Actually...if its working again, then all should be ok and that message will go away after another boot.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

The message does go away after reboots.. 

The raid manager has an option to make the hdds non-raid.. is it safe to make them non-raid and then create the raid array again?
´


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 9, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> The message does go away after reboots..
> 
> The raid manager has an option to make the hdds non-raid.. is it safe to make them non-raid and then create the raid array again?
> ´



No.

Unless you like losing data


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> No.



Then i dont touch anything.. at least i can boot now..


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 9, 2008)

I had this happen to me once, I forget what I did to fix it though...
No doubt something in bios/raid menu...unless I completely just formatted and rebuilt it. Hmm.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> I had this happen to me once, I forget what I did to fix it though...
> No doubt something in bios/raid menu...unless I completely just formatted and rebuilt it. Hmm.



I tried setting the sata controller to AHCI mode in the bios.. then back to raid mode.. still error message


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

Problem solved!!

I installed the Intels Matrix Storage Console for Windows Xp.. which gave my the possibilty of marking the drive as normal (under advanced mode)

Hope this help anybody with the same problem to solve the error message!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you read that off another webpage? 
I read that a minute or two ago on another forum but I thought it was a OS based software because some guy said to right click to change the drive properties lol.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Did you read that off another webpage?
> I read that a minute or two ago on another forum but I thought it was a OS based software because some guy said to right click to change the drive properties lol.



I found exacly the same side! lol


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha well, hopefully you dont get another random failure.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2008)

Check the connections for the second drive, set the on chip SATA controller to start as IDE instead of RAID, see if the drive gets listed in the list of available drives (when in RAID mode, members of an array don't fall into the list of detected drives in the first page of the BIOS setup). Set it back to RAID and start the machine again.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Check the connections for the second drive, set the on chip SATA controller to start as IDE instead of RAID, see if the drive gets listed in the list of available drives (when in RAID mode, members of an array don't fall into the list of detected drives in the first page of the BIOS setup). Set it back to RAID and start the machine again.



That could have solved the problem without using the matrix program..


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 9, 2008)

I had that issue a long time ago with the Marvell controller on my board.  The SATA cable for the 1st drive kept coming loose everytime I put the side panel back on.  Grabbed the glue and now that cable ain't going any where.


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup I got this problem often with my old HDD's whenever I overclocked....Matrix storage controller always worked.

Just a suggestion though (for next time or w/e). If it cant boot into Windows and it has that error, plug the HDD's into another PC with RAID and the matrix controller installed and you can mark it as safe from there ...that got me out of losing 300GB of data


----------

